# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  НАСТОЯЩИЙ МУЖЧИНА- выборы Деда Мороза от дуэта д.Евочки

## Львовна

*Настоящий мужчина* (или выборы Деда Мороза)

Любая женщина хочет видеть рядом с собой настоящего мужчину. А какой он настоящий мужчина?  Самый обаятельный,  самый красивый, самый сильный, самый секси и самый щедрый… Вот по этим параметрам  и постараемся выбрать из присутствующих настоящего супер-мэна, а в итоге выяснится, что это и есть Дед Мороз!

[IMG]http://*********org/6555331.jpg[/IMG]


Цена блока : 1500

бонусом:  
универсальные вариант этого блока для свадьбы, юбилея 


В комплект входит: текстовый файл, музыкальное оформление, карточки


*яндекс кошелек 410012027914780*
или 
карта виза сбербанк 4276 2800 1134 2133

----------

